
Ubuntu Unity instead of Windows 7 and ready to scream - darkduck
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/week-1-ubuntu-unity-instead-windows-7
======
nickolai
She has some valid points, especially regarding the freezing issue. I get it
sometimes, although it is always me trying to hack somithing stupid in the
system, and not some spontaneous freeze like what ol'Windows used to do. Thats
why the first thing I do is reactivate the Ctrl-Atl-Backspace shortcut.
Removing it was one of the things that got me very annoyed at Canonical.
Second only to the introduction of Unity.

Ctrl-Atl-F1 may have worked for her too to get to a terminal and kill the
offending process.

There is another good thing about the article. She is not all over the place
expecting Ubuntu to behave like some other operating system. Does anyone
criticize Mac OS for not being like Windows? I cant get anything done with Mac
OS and thats not MacOS's fault of not working like Gnome or Windows, its my
fault for not taking the time to learn how to use it. The reviewers tend to
try to replicate their windows flow on linux to acheive their goals, then
blame Linux for "not working like windows" - well yeah thats kind of the whole
point... So keep up the great work on this one !

